# Husband addicted to synthetic weed!!!



## dazedbeauty

18 months ago we moved to a state that sells synthetic marijuana. It's called "spice", "K2", Kush, and more. This is a very potent incense that has a powerful effect, much more powerful than regular "weed', and because the high doesn't last as long, a user would require more of it. It is VERY expensive.
My husband has a terrible cough now, Lord only knows what it does to the lungs, it says "not for human consumption" on the package. 
Today he transfered money intended for bills into our joint account so he could buy the stuff. We have an agreement that we will not transfer like that because the money in that account is already spent, so to speak, on household bills. 
He was very high, plus with beer, and spilled food all over our newly washed comforter, the carpet, and managed to injure his toe on the stove (blaming me), and broke the sprayer on the sink! He slurred his words, and crashed out on the bed without showering or preparing for the next day. 
I hate to be around a stoner. I can't stand the rambling and stupid words that come out of his mouth. 
I don't know what else to do. This isn't what I married, and now look, he's not worth 2 cents when he's on that mess. He knows exactly how I feel about it, yet continues. 
He won't get help for it because he feels it's not a problem, that my attitude toward it is a problem. Ugh. 
Advice anyone?


----------



## ren

dazedbeauty said:


> 18 months ago we moved to a state that sells synthetic marijuana. It's called "spice", "K2", Kush, and more. This is a very potent incense that has a powerful effect, much more powerful than regular "weed', and because the high doesn't last as long, a user would require more of it. It is VERY expensive.


You have some misconceptions about these drugs. What your husband is using are synthetic cannabinoids. The specific type of product you describe are made by applying the cannabinoids to various smokeable dried plants. There are numerous different cannabinoids with different effects and duration, these products are usually made with combinations of them selected to produce specific effects that mimic different types of weed. While the specific blends your husband smokes may be expensive, these synthetic cannabinoids are generally not very expensive. 



dazedbeauty said:


> My husband has a terrible cough now, Lord only knows what it does to the lungs, it says "not for human consumption" on the package.


His terrible cough isn't from the drugs, it's from the smoke. You actually don't have to smoke these drugs, they are orally active. If your husband is going to continue to use these drugs he needs to start buying the pure cannabinoids and taking them in a pill or mixed in a drink. It's way cheaper and he won't be damaging his lungs when he gets high.
Also, the label says "not for human consumption" for legal purposes, it's not indicative of toxicity. 



dazedbeauty said:


> Today he transfered money intended for bills into our joint account so he could buy the stuff. We have an agreement that we will not transfer like that because the money in that account is already spent, so to speak, on household bills.


Obviously this is a sign he has a real problem that needs to be dealt with. Does he recognize that behavior like this is irresponsible?



dazedbeauty said:


> He was very high, plus with beer, and spilled food all over our newly washed comforter, the carpet, and managed to injure his toe on the stove (blaming me), and broke the sprayer on the sink! He slurred his words, and crashed out on the bed without showering or preparing for the next day.


I've been on both sides of that myself quite a few times. As the sober person it's either obnoxious or hilarious. I find things go much better if you treat the inebriated person like they are a silly child that possibly has mental retardation. You laugh as much as you can, always watch out for their safety, and always recognize that they may not comprehend things. When they act inappropriately you steer them down a better path. Getting angry or argumentative with someone who is heavily inebriated is completely useless.



dazedbeauty said:


> I hate to be around a stoner. I can't stand the rambling and stupid words that come out of his mouth.
> I don't know what else to do. This isn't what I married, and now look, he's not worth 2 cents when he's on that mess. He knows exactly how I feel about it, yet continues.
> He won't get help for it because he feels it's not a problem, that my attitude toward it is a problem. Ugh.
> Advice anyone?


Whether he thinks he has a problem or not is irrelevant, if he is spending money inappropriately to buy drugs he is behaving irresponsibly and that is objectively a problem. 

My advice:

1) Figure out whether you can tolerate any drug use on his part
2a) If you can, tell him he needs to either treat his addiction or learn how to become a responsible drug user.
2b) If you can't, tell him he needs to treat his addiction or you will leave him.
3) Tell him he should be buying pure synthetic cannabinoids instead of that overpriced fake pot crap.


----------



## Jasminaa

Legal highs are tricky becuase you can't really so much. It's like a gambling addiction - it's not illegal and no one can shot you down, so to speak. Perhaps some counseling may help him.


----------



## somuchinlove

I'm not sure where you live, but we have had several deaths from people consuming this stuff around my town. It has been pulled from most stores due to this. Try to get him some help.


----------



## ren

somuchinlove said:


> I'm not sure where you live, but we have had several deaths from people consuming this stuff around my town. It has been pulled from most stores due to this. Try to get him some help.


Several deaths? To my knowledge there have never been any deaths. There have been people who have died while intoxicated on this stuff, but I've never seen any proof of an actual lethal overdose. Which isn't to say it's impossible, just because pot is non-toxic doesn't mean all cannabinoids are inherently safe, yet considering the widespread heavy usage of these drugs over the past decade they do seem to generally be safer than most OTC drugs.


----------



## somuchinlove

ren-I stand corrected. No deaths, as of yet, have been directly caused by K2. They are investigating one death that might be directly linked to the drug in Dallas. I know personally of one guy who smoked it all the time everyday. He ended up in a coma and died later. We all assumed it was due to his K2 addiction because he had never had any troubles before. There was also a man that committed suicide while on the stuff. So, no, technically there have been no "K2 Deaths", but anything that states "not made for human consumption" should not be consumed by humans. Oh yeah, if you happen to try to go through a Border Patrol check point in Texas, they will confiscate any "legal marijuana" you might be carrying.


----------



## VeryShyGirl

Tough situation. I've watched friends & family go through various addictions (illegal drugs, legal drugs and gambling) and the worst part is that there is very little you can do to get them to snap out of it. You can reason with them til you're blue in the face, and beg & plead til the cows come home but that doesn't change anything. They've gotta WANT to change before there's any hope.

Sorry I can't offer some surefire advice to fix things, but there is one thing that comes to mind that might be worth trying. Perhaps you could wreck his routine a little. For example, make plans to do stuff in places where he can't be tokin' it up all the time. Don't sit at home where that's what he's used to doing. Try to get him interested in some other activities so he isn't so in to the Spice. Go to the movies, go to the gym, etc.

This is kind of going out on a limb, but I personally exhibit fairly addictive tendencies (did plenty of drugs in my younger years) and have found something that scratches that same sort of itch drugs do/did for me, in a much healthier way. Here's the story. Maybe your H could direct his passion elsewhere too. Good luck to both of you.

After begrudingly accepting an invite from a friend to go hiking one day (he'd been begging forever) my life changed forever. He took me high in the mountains and it was beautiful. I was huffing and puffing and it was very challenging but I felt good about myself afterwards. Best of all, it spoke to my inner sense of adventure and exploration. I'm finally starting to learn that this is what I thrive on and what makes me happy. Strange that drugs can somehow fill that same void, but thats how I feel.

Anway, long story short I transformed from a total couch potato stoner to a mountain climbing machine. Eight years later and I've become the youngest person to climb all 637 of Colorado's peaks above 13,000 feet. It all happened because I gave into the idea of trying something I "knew I wouldn't like".


----------



## M821

I know exactly what you are going through. Several months ago my husband was addicted to it. He was smoking it up to 10 times a day and spending $600 a week. He ended up losing his job over it. He spent about 2 weeks at home and got clean, thankfully he got his job back. Fast forward 3 months...we got into an arguement one night and he went and bought some. That was 1 month ago. He is now doing it daily again and spending about $400 a week. I'm at a total loss. I dont know what to do. We have kids...he has never smoked around the kids but has been around them high. It is very noticeable even to them. I've left with the kids...kicked him out...called his family for help...called police (which will not do anything) Nothing seems to wake him up. He is on the verge of losing everything and he doesn't seem to care. I think the worst part of him smoking this crap is his attitude. Nothing seems to matter, nothing is important. I wish I had some words of encouragement for you, but being in the same boat I have none. I hope your situation gets better.


----------



## that_girl

Drugs are a deal breaker for me so I'd be kickin' his arse out the door. Come back when sober.


----------



## joe kidd

I couldn't even imagine smoking pot now. Did my fair share while in HS but it got old when I hit my 20's. If I did it now I would probably lock myself in the bathroom like that episode of Rosanne.


----------



## LimboGirl

ren said:


> 2a) If you can, tell him he needs to either treat his addiction or learn how to become a responsible drug user.


Just wondering how you can be a responsible drug user. I have family members that are drug addicts. There's no such thing as a responsible drug user, unless you are talking about cigarettes, alcohol, or caffeine.

From my perspective, kick him out. He is only going to bring you grief. That might wake him up and then you can take him back.


----------



## Mephisto

LimboGirl said:


> Just wondering how you can be a responsible drug user. I have family members that are drug addicts. There's no such thing as a responsible drug user, unless you are talking about cigarettes, alcohol, or caffeine.
> 
> From my perspective, kick him out. He is only going to bring you grief. That might wake him up and then you can take him back.


Curious, how do you make the distinction between a good and bad addiction. Drugs are drugs are drugs. Just because the government allows the sale of these things, does that somehow make them "good"


----------



## jayde

ren said:


> My advice:
> 
> 1) Figure out whether you can tolerate any drug use on his part
> 2a) If you can, tell him he needs to either treat his addiction or learn how to become a responsible drug user.
> 2b) If you can't, tell him he needs to treat his addiction or you will leave him.
> 3) Tell him he should be buying pure synthetic cannabinoids instead of that overpriced fake pot crap.


Wow, this has been one of the most insightful comments on this part of TAM. No preaching, a little self reflection for what's right for the OP, some useful information (I can't confirm the veracity - a bit outside my ken, but sounds good), and a striaghforward, firm description of boundaries (ain't that what most of this is about?). 

REN, it does sound like you've been on both sides and have learned a lot. Much of the advice on here seems to be from people who have only been on the sober/straight side of things - my way or the highway. Probably founded in much of the addition/ abuse 'information' out there from various groups known by a two-letter abbreviation. Few things in life fit this mold. 

Thanks for sharing. Be well.


----------



## LimboGirl

Mephisto said:


> Curious, how do you make the distinction between a good and bad addiction. Drugs are drugs are drugs. Just because the government allows the sale of these things, does that somehow make them "good"


The distinction I use is this. As long as it is not an addiction, alcohol is fine. Caffeine just doesn't seem to do any real damage if it isn't consumed in huge quantities or combined with alcohol. Cigarettes aren't a good addiction. It's just the effects on other people aren't as bad as other drugs. Although this could be argued with because it hurts like hell to watch someone you love die from lung cancer.


----------



## ren

LimboGirl said:


> Just wondering how you can be a responsible drug user. I have family members that are drug addicts. There's no such thing as a responsible drug user, unless you are talking about cigarettes, alcohol, or caffeine.


It's interesting you list three very addictive drugs as the only drugs people can use responsibly. If you can understand how people are able to use these three drugs responsibly then you should be able to understand how any recreational drug can be used responsibly.


----------



## ren

LimboGirl said:


> The distinction I use is this. As long as it is not an addiction, alcohol is fine. Caffeine just doesn't seem to do any real damage if it isn't consumed in huge quantities or combined with alcohol. Cigarettes aren't a good addiction. It's just the effects on other people aren't as bad as other drugs. Although this could be argued with because it hurts like hell to watch someone you love die from lung cancer.


Alcohol is inherently toxic, you don't have to be addicted for it to cause real damage. It's also a powerful inebriant that impairs judgment and motor function, you don't have to be addicted to do something dangerous while intoxicated. It's one of the most dangerous drugs ever discovered, and probably the most difficult to use responsibly.

Caffeine isn't particularly toxic, but it is a very powerful and physically addictive stimulant that is typically consumed via unhealthy beverages responsible for inducing obesity, diabetes, and tooth decay. Despite this it is also one of the few recreational drugs that it is socially acceptable for children to use. 

Cigarettes do in fact cause harm to non-smokers. Exposure to tobacco smoke has killed hundreds of thousands of non-smokers. There isn't a drug on earth responsible for killing more non-users than tobacco. 

Why exactly do you think these are the only drugs which can be used responsibly?


----------



## Cherry

LimboGirl said:


> Just wondering how you can be a responsible drug user. I have family members that are drug addicts. There's no such thing as a responsible drug user, unless you are talking about cigarettes, alcohol, or caffeine.


My take on responsible drug users (I'm gonna use actual pot as an example, of course it's illegal, so let's for this purpose make believe it's legal ):

1. The user doesn't milk the household finances dry, let's say the user has $100 to blow weekly (his household allowance), he spends his allowance on pot.
2. The user only uses at home, doesn't drive high, doesn't go out and party and get high. He waits til the kids are in bed or napping and tokes on the back porch for a little relaxation, no different than having a drink
3. They can actually function a little to a lot better when high (<--- some people can, pot can balance a hyper dude, calm him down, of course it calms the normal calm person down way too much at times)
4. They still are interested in normal, every day activities and can forgo getting high if something is going on

Of course I'm still on the fence with pot usage, but at the same time I think alcohol is far more dangerous than pot could ever be. It sucks that it is illegal because quite frankly it's safer than a lot of the legal crap out there (whiskey, Xanax, Oxycontin, the list is endless and so are the medical complications to each).

The late comedian Richard Geni comes to mind when it comes down to what I think of the differences between pot and alcohol.... I don't remember the stand-up bit verbatim, but it compared a bunch of drunk guys to a bunch of stoners and involved a fight. The drunk guys were all getting drunker and were determined to go kick some guys ass, which they did. The stoners were gonna do the same thing, but they forgot as the night went on.


----------



## ren

jayde said:


> Wow, this has been one of the most insightful comments on this part of TAM. No preaching, a little self reflection for what's right for the OP, some useful information (I can't confirm the veracity - a bit outside my ken, but sounds good), and a striaghforward, firm description of boundaries (ain't that what most of this is about?).
> 
> REN, it does sound like you've been on both sides and have learned a lot. Much of the advice on here seems to be from people who have only been on the sober/straight side of things - my way or the highway. Probably founded in much of the addition/ abuse 'information' out there from various groups known by a two-letter abbreviation. Few things in life fit this mold.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Be well.


Thanks for the compliment. I've done a wide variety of drugs and known many drug users, including several addicts. I've personally only ever been addicted to caffeine and tobacco. I'm not anymore though, although I do use both of them semi-regularly now. I've always found drugs fascinating, and never understood why our society is so irrational about them. I think the desire to alter our consciousness is part of human nature, and that people have a right to alter their consciousness however they see fit. I'm not going to judge anyone for their drug use, but drugs can be very dangerous and must be used responsibly. I think a lot of people have been so deeply indoctrinated by decades of propaganda from the War on Drugs that they are unable to think clearly about the actual risks of drug use.


----------



## LimboGirl

ren said:


> It's interesting you list three very addictive drugs as the only drugs people can use responsibly. If you can understand how people are able to use these three drugs responsibly then you should be able to understand how any recreational drug can be used responsibly.


Good points about cigarettes. Bad all the way around. Although I am much more tolerant of them then say cocaine. I really do feel it is possible to be a responsible drinker. I drink occasionally, but I'm not addicted to alcohol. As far as caffeine, just don't see a problem.


----------



## jayo1

The amount of ignorance in this thread rubs me in a very bad way. 

The chemical in these products (JWH-018, AM2021, ect..) has not been linked to any serious side effects, suicide, depression, whatever. A lot of people use these products, and a lot of people die everyday, it's inevitable that the chemical is blamed in some cases. Being legal, it's also a big cop out for hospital visits caused by meth, or cocaine overdoses. The chemical is not physically addictive as alcohol and cigarettes are. I myself used it for over a year before it became temporarily banned, and was than sober for over 3 weeks, I had no withdrawal symptoms and the urge to use it didn't increase. People may become ill from synthetic marijuana, but it is the leaves the chemical is infused with, not the chemical itself. The products sold in head shops are fairly dangerous because most makers of it use the easiest to get and cheapest leaves. It is made by dissolving the powder chemical in acetone and than the solution is soaked into the leaves. His cough is caused by the harsh leaves agitating the lungs and mucus being secreted to defend them. If he plans to continue smoking, he would be wise to order online from a supplier that uses damiona, or mullein leaves. I also had the same cough from shop products, but these leaves don't cause it, and are no harsher than cigarettes. It is also much cheaper to buy from a seller online, though it does take effort to find a reliable one. I strongly recommend he does not attempt to use this chemical by vaporizing, pill form, or drinking as someone else suggested. This can lead to very heavy use, cause his tolerance to excel rapidly, and make the situation much worse. Mixing anything, pills, marijuana, or synthetics with alcohol is not a good idea either, with the harsh leaves agitating his lungs and causing them to flood with mucus it's even worse. This may sound counter productive, but IMO the best thing to do if he plans to continue smoking this chemical, is find a better quality product. The cough will go away, he won't need to smoke nearly as much as he does with head shop products, and it is much much cheaper. I'm an avid user of it and for me it's cost is around 25$ a week. Personally I don't think he has the right to use it so often since he's married, his life ended when he said "i do", but if he does continue to use it he should approach it much differently.


----------



## Cherry

Jayo1 - does the synthetic stuff alter your mood or mind? I don't think the OP is worried about her H's cough as much as she's worried about his behavior after smoking it, or his disregard for household money. It's one thing if your spouse uses a substance occasionally to alter their mind, but when its constantly, and your spouse is no longer who you married because of it, it becomes a problem. What I don't understand in this thread is the comparison of caffeine and cigarettes to actual mind altering substances. After about a pot of coffee I might be awake and jittery, but give me a joint, and I'm not really myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jayo1

No different than how marijuana does, they are both agonists of the CB1 and CB2 cannabinoid receptors, though the synthetics have shown a better affinity to binding to these receptors. Not having the drug when you want it could certainly cause mood swings, same as not getting sex when you want it, or not getting your way with anything can. In my experience with it no noticeable psychological affects occured. It will definitely slow your thinking process down, and heavy use will lead to you struggling to remember what you were thinking about moments before, but it does not cause the extreme behavioral changes that meth, cocaine, or alcohol can cause. The cough, though some may think it only a small part of the problem, could be the biggest. It is rather disgusting, unattractive, and depending on what leaves are causing it, could lead to very serious conditions. The leaves used by products in headshops could be flooded with pesticides for all we know. Not that you should fear for his life or anything, I also developed a similar cough, and it did go away and hasn't been a problem after I stopped using store bought products.

Just to be clear, i'm nothing more than an uneducated person with a history of alcohol, weed, and synthetic use. I've only smoked synthetic products for the past few years, alcohol is a terrible drug IMO. This info is only from my experience and should be treated as such.


----------



## alburdet619

I'm in the same boat. My wife and I were frequent marijuana users from our late teens into our mid twenties when a job finally forced me to stop. After this a friend introduced me to the fake stuff and we enjoined it together for quite a while.

I have had some bad experiences on it. Some times when I smoke it I feel a strange sensation in the left side of my chest (my left) and on the same side below my ribs. There was one type that made me feel like I was suffocating and couldn't possibly get enough air.

I eventually didn't want much more to do with it and really didn't want us spending money on such things. I tried to limit how much of my income was spent on it and that's when she started hiding it. She knew I didn't watch the bank account like a hawk and trusted her with our funds. 

That's when I started to notice her acting very strangely sometimes. She would become comatose and unable to speak or have a lazy speech patter. Many times it seems that she can't hear anything I say. She would kind of freeze in a position while in this state and if moved would jerk and be very rigid. I never noticed this when we were doing this together but apparently without my regulation ("...lets just wait 10 or 20 minutes for another...") it got out of control. 

She continued to hide it from me spending out of control. We've even had to resort to borrowing money from parents and relatives just because she's spent so much that we couldn't make it to pay day. We couldn't buy food. I was having to consider asking to work from home because of not having money for gas. 

I think I've finally impressed on her that the lying and spending is a deal breaker and she has cut back a bit. However I still can't take the way she is when she's using this stuff (usually for a week or so at the beginning of the month). She smokes, passes out, wakes up in 10 to 30 minutes to smoke again. Repeat.

Not only that, she uses and is high in front of our child and doesn't seem to care. I have a rule against this that frequently gets broken.

I am at my wits end and am thinking of kicking her out. It wouldn't be easy but may be for the best. I can't stand the way I feel when I look at her anymore. I used to love my wife and care for her but I can't feel that any more. All I feel now is resentment and hatred. I don't know who she is any more...

All I can think to do is make a break or maybe bring in a family member like her mother hoping she'll listen to someone other than me.


----------



## southern wife

alburdet619 said:


> She smokes, passes out, wakes up in 10 to 30 minutes to smoke again. Repeat.
> 
> Not only that, *she uses and is high in front of our child and doesn't seem to care.* I have a rule against this that frequently gets broken.
> 
> I am at my wits end and am thinking of kicking her out. It wouldn't be easy but may be for the best. I can't stand the way I feel when I look at her anymore. I used to love my wife and care for her but I can't feel that any more. *All I feel now is resentment and hatred. I don't know who she is any more...*
> 
> All I can think to do is make a break or maybe bring in a family member like *her mother* hoping she'll listen to someone other than me.


OMG! How old is your child? She is totally neglecting her own child. That is not good and you HAVE to do something about it ....NOW!

She is certainly not the same person.....if she's smoking/sleeping.......repeat.

Yes, bring in her Mother........ANYONE.........that can help. It's for her own benefit, and nothing to be scared about. You could possibly save her life! For christ sakes, *she's the mother of your child!!!*


----------



## alburdet619

*Maybe a little better...*

Thanks for you reply southern wife.

She read my post because I told her that that is how I really feel. She isn't so much neglecting the child. The passing out is usually at night around 8:30 or so. She's just high and not capable of acting like a normal person around my 3.5 year old daughter. I think that is a horrible example and can't be tolerated.

After the last post we had somewhat of a fight about it and she agreed that she has a problem. Come to find out then though that in the last 13 days since I've been paid (I get paid monthly), she's spend almost $250 on the stuff! I only get around 3k for a whole family in a month. Our bills take up almost two thirds of that and that's not even all of the food and gas costs. Not only is this crippling our relationship but our family's financial sustainability.

After finding this out last night we had it out yet again. I haven't always been the best husband and we both agreed to work on our individual flaws and listed them out. This was obviously at the top of my list. I can't take it another month so if it doesn't resolve I may not have a family next month.

I'm not even asking her to quit. Just to follow easy rules:

1) Not in front of the kid. Only when she's asleep and not about to wake up from a nap.
2) Be a responsible user. You don't need to pass out, that is not healthy.
3) Be fiscally responsible with it. I told her one bag of this crap a week is all I'm willing to let happen. That's four bags at around $16 each or around $64 a month. That's only slightly less than I spend on cigarettes.

Seems simple enough to me...


----------



## Falene

Dazed: You tell him that if he gets loaded one more time, you are tossing him out. If he gets loaded one more time you toss him out.

He may throw a tantrum. Let him. Hold strong. He may come around faster than you think. I am not entirely sure he is "addicted". I think he is just being a dumba$$.

Either way, the longer you put up with it, the worse it will be for the both of you.


----------



## ShawnD

dazedbeauty said:


> 18 months ago we moved to a state that sells synthetic marijuana. It's called "spice", "K2", Kush, and more. This is a very potent incense that has a powerful effect, much more powerful than regular "weed', and because the high doesn't last as long, a user would require more of it. *It is VERY expensive.*


*
That sucks you live in the US. If you were in Canada, you could just get him on prescription drugs and it would be dirt cheap. One of my friends is hardcore addicted to marijuana and he spends a lot of money on it. If he chose to be addicted to something like fluoxetine or sertraline, it would only cost $10/month. Since I have health insurance, it's actually $0 per month. The prescribed dose is so high on these that I would probably end up in the hospital if I took what was prescribed. How sweet of a deal is that. Unlimited free drugs. The supply is so high that I need to use my own discretion; the doctor and money are not the limiting factors. 





I have had some bad experiences on it. Some times when I smoke it I feel a strange sensation in the left side of my chest (my left) and on the same side below my ribs. There was one type that made me feel like I was suffocating and couldn't possibly get enough air.

Click to expand...

One of my online hobbies is to argue for insane things. One time I argued that heroin should be legal and marijuana illegal. While trying to build arguments for this position, I actually found a lot of studies saying that marijuana smoke causes serious respiratory problems. It doesn't cause cancer, but it does cause problems like persistent coughing, chest pain, difficulty breathing, etc.
What those firefighters told you in grade 1 is true - smoke in your lungs is bad. You can take all the drugs you want, but never intentionally put smoke in your lungs. There is never a time when smoke is better than no smoke.




yet considering the widespread heavy usage of these drugs over the past decade they do seem to generally be safer than most OTC drugs.

Click to expand...

It's funny you say that because people assume the opposite. If something is legal, they automatically assume it does nothing or that it's safe. It's even mentioned in that song White Rabbit:
One pill makes you larger
And one pill makes you small
And the ones that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all

Take 3 Benadryls (diphenhydramine) and go for a drive. I'll bet $10 that you'll crash your car.*


----------



## recovery2014

I feel for you. I am in the same boat with my husband. This is not only effecting me but my little girl who is 11 years old. I am far from perfpect and am a recovering alcoholic. I have been sober for 144 days and don't even want to drink. I feel that I am not only Mom but Dad for my kids as my husband has seemed to check out. I would like to see him go to rehab. Perhaps the tough love approach is the only option. I don't want to see my little girl see her Dad stoned beyond measure anylonger.


----------



## NosborCrop

He is a problem what BS


----------



## MattMatt

I quit smoking cannabis the first time I got a bad paranoia reaction.

Never wanted to feel like that again, so that was that.


----------

